# Electric Bass Circuit 2013



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

The Electric Bass Circuit, tournaments for boats 14' or less powered only by electric motor, will hold a preseason meeting at Gander Mountain, Huber Heights on March 2 from 2pm until 5pm. Anyone interested is welcome to attend. Thanks, Dave Riesinger, Co-Director, The Electric Bass Circuit


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Just a bump for the meeting. We will be discussing any and all topics related to the EBC. New anglers thinking of fishing our tournaments , welcome. Also, we will discuss the new Acton Lake size limits and how it will apply to our tournaments. 

For those anglers looking for good competition at low cost and a whole lot of fun with a great group of fellow anglers......you can't beat the Electric Bass Circuit. 100% payouts of all entry fees.........top 25% of the field is in the money at all our tournaments. We have grown every year and expect to this year as well. Join the fun and competition.


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Also, Gander Mountain is having their big "First Cast" spring fishing sale this weekend. Kill two birds with one stone, buy some fishing gear and learn about the EBC and get the scoop on this upcoming year of tournament fishing in the EBC.


----------

